# Do You Post In Other Forums ??



## Waterbug (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't mean to pry into any spacifics, but knowing what type of other forums people participate in gives insight into their interests.  I participate in a Hot Tub forum, a Sears tractor forum, an RV/travel trailer forum, an automotive social forum and an automotive repair forum.  I'm retired and spend way too much time on the computer.  I was an IT guy and it is in my blood.  How about you ??


----------



## 76brian (Dec 9, 2011)

A certain Ham Radio forum (or two, I run my own for a local club) and a certain Kawasaki motorcycle forum... and occasionally Fark.com


----------



## Charlie500e (Dec 9, 2011)

Vwvortex / carlounge sucks a lot of my time


----------



## tony58 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey there Waterbug.I guess I like old Gravelys since I have 12 or 13 ,I'II have to go re-count.So I'm on 3 Gravely forms.Also on some nursery(plants,not crum snatchers) forms.But I spend most of my time on craigslist looking for love,just joking...
 Do you own a pellet stove?


----------



## fossil (Dec 9, 2011)

Nothing whatever to do with pellets...so I'm gonna slide this thread on over into The Inglenook, where we chat about pretty much anything/everything except religion and politics.  Waterbug, you should get an email notification shortly about the Moderator action taken.  I think that in The Inglenook, your question will get more diverse exposure to our membership, as well.  Post on!  Rick


----------



## the pony boy (Dec 9, 2011)

im a car nut. im a member of the corral and stangnet for my fox body mustangs. llightningrodder for my lightning and just joined a forum for srt8 jeeps cause im looking to get one of them. i have a car addiction.


----------



## Adabiviak (Dec 9, 2011)

This is the only forum I post in that's not about video games.


----------



## fespo (Dec 9, 2011)

I spend why to much time on line. Many gardens forums,  a couple fig tree forums, troy bilt tiller forum,  wine making, and anything else I can find that floats my boat.


----------



## nate379 (Dec 9, 2011)

Yeah I go on there once in a while.  I have a 4th gen TDI Jetta on coilovers



			
				Charlie500e said:
			
		

> Vwvortex / carlounge sucks a lot of my time


----------



## hossthehermit (Dec 9, 2011)

Tinboats, antique outboard, bushcraft, couple wilderness and homesteading ones, a couple Harley ones.More readin' than writin'.  Not as much lately, can't get on at work since the job change, hafta do it on my own time now, kinda limits me.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 9, 2011)

ATV forum (moderator there, but it's pretty much dead -- partly I think because one guy was always posting racist and inflamatory remarks)

State snowmobile forum

County ATV forum (very dead)

State geocaching forum

---

This is by far the most interesting, lively and well . . . best . . . forum of the bunch.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 9, 2011)

You mean there are other forums???? OMG I had no idea!! I use all my words up here anyways so it doesn't matter..

Ray


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 9, 2011)

HDForum, V-Twin Forum, Hearth.com & FB are my life. Sad...


----------



## jharkin (Dec 9, 2011)

- oldhouseweb.com
- occasionally on heatinghelp.com(when I was having troouble with my steam boiler)
- 4 different RC airplane forums (& lurk on a few others)
- a couple of audio forums
- I read theoildrum but rarely ever post


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 9, 2011)

frequent:
oldhouseweb.com (old houses)
arboristsite.com (chainsaws)
flu.org, fiatspider.com, mirafiori.com (all Fiat sites)
ramforumz.com (Dodge Rams)
crvownersclub.com (Honda CRV)
mytractorforum.com (tractors / mowers)

and sometimes visit
mikenchelle.com (teardrops and tiny travel trailers)
tractorbynet.com (another tractor forum)

By by a landslide I spend wayyy more time here, just so you don't think I have absolutely NO life...


----------



## EJL923 (Dec 9, 2011)

Ive tried other forums, but none have been as responsive and as helpful as this one.

Usually i join other forums to search for help on car repair etc.  I have found on those forums if you post a question, answers are few and far between.  This is by far the most active and helpful i have been a part of.


----------



## webbie (Dec 9, 2011)

I've been in some sailing forums......learned a bunch. 
That's about it......


----------



## lanternman (Dec 9, 2011)

this one and 
Vintagesleds.com and
the Facebook Tubular lantern collector forum


----------



## woodchip (Dec 9, 2011)

fespo said:
			
		

> I spend why to much time on line. Many gardens forums,  a couple fig tree forums, troy bilt tiller forum,  wine making, and anything else I can find that floats my boat.



How many fig tree forums are there?

I have a fig tree, but I never knew there was even one forum.......  ;-)


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 9, 2011)

woodchip said:
			
		

> fespo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never knew a thing like that could have enough volume to be worthwhile. Makes me want to start a Black Walnut forum.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Dec 9, 2011)

I have never posted in another forum...I never knew such a thing existed until I found this site....
This site has helped my "shopping" problem.....if I wasn't here I would be spending $$$ on some of my fav sites..... :smirk: 
Like Mr Gamma used to say...."Here comes the daily drop off from UPS!" :lol: 4 closets later full of clothes and accessories... :shut:


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 9, 2011)

I post in a few forums during the summer months. Couple of fishing forums and a weekly fish report for a group on local water conditions. But I spend most of my time here!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 10, 2011)

A couple of recumbent bike forums, a couple of hunting forums and in my spare time I try to come here once in a while.


----------



## maverick06 (Dec 10, 2011)

not sure if i can mention the sites here... but I will as I think i can. 

Hearth.com
http://www.wind-sun.com  (I go for generator stuff) 
http://www.rv.net (I go for generator stuff) 
http://www.rcgroups.com (RC aircraft) 
http://forums.tdiclub.com (I have had 3 VW jetta TDI's) 
http://www.sailorbob.com 

Then a couple of active blogs
http://bubbleheads.blogspot.com/  (submarine stuff)
http://toolmonger.com/ 

and google+


----------



## agartner (Dec 10, 2011)

Roadglide.org in the summer and hearth.com in the winter.
Makes a nice balance.  Burn wood in the winter and rubber in the summer!


----------



## Dune (Dec 10, 2011)

Blacksmith foruns, anonamously, to protect my business interests, political forums, one in particular, but several others as well, DIYelectricvehicle.com, ArtMetal.com, again anonamous, Science Forums.net,
Engineering Forums.org, Oilgae.com, Backyard Casters.com and of course my own engineering google group, devoted to generating electricity from solid fuel.


----------



## vf-guy (Dec 10, 2011)

Sadly more forums then I'd like to admit too, and "just" joined this one!


----------



## SlyFerret (Dec 10, 2011)

Here and the TWiT Network forums (towncommons.twit.tv) are where I am most active.  Also some on evdoforums.com, and I just started posting on the Radio Reference forums.  I used to be active on the forum at techreport.com too, but I lost interest there.  Too many egos trying to prove who is the smartest.

I spend a lot of time on the TWiT IRC channel.

Yes, I am a nerd.

-SF


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 10, 2011)

I used to be a frequent contributor on a Canadian canoeing forum, but those guys don't care about how I burn green wood in an old smoke dragon, so I came here instead. %-P


----------



## cwill (Dec 11, 2011)

visit quite a few sites but rarely post. lots a reading. if i want to find out something ill generally find a forum for it.  In fact i found hearth.com from AS.

mstrc.com (MI short track racing)
Modmyi.com (Iphone stuff)
WeldingWeb.com (welding info)
arborist site
tractorbynet
smokingmeatforums.com
F150forum.com 
autopia.org
jalopyjournal.com (The H.a.m.b is awesome)
plowsite.com


----------



## rdust (Dec 11, 2011)

the pony boy said:
			
		

> im a car nut. im a member of the corral and stangnet for my fox body mustangs. llightningrodder for my lightning and just joined a forum for srt8 jeeps cause im looking to get one of them. i have a car addiction.



I used to have accounts on corral and stangnet, I haven't posted or read over there in years.  I have a low 9 second fox body that just sits in my garage anymore.  :lol:  I wonder if my account is still active, hmmmmmmm  I've owned a bunch of fox bodies over the years, my first was an 85 GT, I still have a sweet spot for those to this day.  

I've visited/posted on a bunch of sites over the years.  Mostly car related, snowmobile, dirt bike, chainsaw, PWC, hunting or stove related type sites.


----------



## amateur cutter (Dec 11, 2011)

Here & arborist  site. P S Ask the car repair ? in DIY, I'll help if I can. I fix the things for a living. A C


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is where I kill the bulk of my down time at work. I occasionally visit Arborist Site, but rarely post.
I used to be addicted to Fordification.com a site for '67-'72 Ford trucks. That where Flatbedford started.
I occasionally visit other Ford truck sites.
Flatbedford can also be found at a few IH Cub Cadet tractor sites, and MTF
There are a few other truck or tractor sites that mostly lurk on too.
I have a Facebook account, but actually post very infrequently.
So, basically, wood burning, trucks, and tractors. I guess I am a guy.


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 11, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I used to be addicted to Fordification.com.... I guess I am a guy.



Yeah, I used to be addicted to that porn site as well.... oh, wait.......

Never mind. :roll:  :red:


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 11, 2011)

I used to frequent code forums, but don't anymore.  There are way to many arrogant, overbearing "No-it-alls"  on the ones I was on.


----------



## Wingman (Dec 12, 2011)

Occasionally Vwvortex(mk 1,2,3).  Stlvw.org, garagejournal.com and this are my usual suspects.  Tho not a forum, builditsolar gets alot of attention too.


----------



## Retired Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Shooting, hunting and DIY


----------



## colin.p (Dec 18, 2011)

Started on BBS's, then usenet circa "94. Then when the internet got pictures and such, went to web forums. Everything from computer security to home theater to linux to computer hardware to router configuration to wood burning. However, I am usually a lurker and don't post too often. There are forums I have registered on several years ago, that I never posted on.


----------



## BigBadJohn86 (Dec 18, 2011)

Ive been a member of offtopic for over 6 years now. The threads move fast and you need to have a thick skin on there. I also post on nastyz28.com a forum for second gen camaros. The fellowship on there is a lot better than offtopic


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 18, 2011)

A few here and there, more of a lurker though on most of them.

arborist
weldingweb
pizzamaking
citydata 
thegaragejournal
and a few fishing and dog ones

for sure post here the most though.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 18, 2011)

I visit FTE regularly and lawnsite.com...Almost forgot, A few fishing forums...Local and places I vacation!!

@ Oldmtvernon...Ever visited lawnsite???


----------



## 'bert (Dec 18, 2011)

http://www.garagejournal.com/  love that stuff
lawnsite.com - just to see what I wish I had mostly just look at the pics
http://www.outdoorsmenforum.ca/index.php  - to see what others around me are doing while I am reading the hearth.com


----------



## webbie (Dec 22, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> I used to frequent code forums, but don't anymore.  There are way to many arrogant, overbearing "No-it-alls"  on the ones I was on.



Code forums are cool ONLY WHEN you need a snippet of code. 

Other than that, I'll admit right up that 90% of those dude and dudettes are smarter than I when it comes to code. I was not born with that kind of grey matter (I'm a generalist, not a specialist)


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 22, 2011)

U usta be on a certain big bowhunting site.  I told a prolific member exactly what I thought of his homophobia and racism in *very concise* terminology and was invited to not return there.  There was another forum with just friends from the bowhunting site- there's maybe 8 of us that keep up.  It's less about bowhunting and more personal now.  I've known those guys for 10+years and have met a few of them in person/been hunting with them etc.


----------



## webbie (Dec 22, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> U usta be on a certain big bowhunting site.  I told a prolific member exactly what I thought of his homophobia and racism .



Isn't it amazing how close bow hunting and, for instance, gay people...are related?

 ;-P


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 22, 2011)

Their Ash Can/Inglenook was called "Community Forum".  There were a few sane voices, and a lot of backslapping Ditto Heads and worse.  Religious zealots that wanted to argue about creation science, but would disappear or become bad philosophers when actual science was discussed.  Others railed about Jewish conspiracies, the homosexual agenda, or what people of color were doing to the country.

Lucky that one friend had started a site for the sane in the group- good friends with a variety of political leanings.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 23, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> U usta be on a certain big bowhunting site.  I told a prolific member exactly what I thought of his homophobia and racism in *very concise* terminology and was invited to not return there.  There was another forum with just friends from the bowhunting site- there's maybe 8 of us that keep up.  It's less about bowhunting and more personal now.  I've known those guys for 10+years and have met a few of them in person/been hunting with them etc.



I saw an ATV site that was at one time pretty popular go down hill pretty quickly when a few idiots in certain forums started spewing more negative posts about everything under the sun except for ATV related topics. I was even made Moderator a while back . . . but nowadays the site is so dead I can stay off it for days and when I go back find just a handful of new posts since so many folks were driven away to other forums.


----------

